# Circvs Maximvs?



## Lanefan (Aug 14, 2019)

Though I understand it'll be a low priority, what's to become of Circvs Maximvs?  The page just shows a database error since the start of the changeover - will CM be updated eventually, or scrapped, or...?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 14, 2019)

It moved a couple of months back.


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 14, 2019)

Moved to...where?  It doesn't seem to be at circvsmaximvs.com any more - or if it is, it's got problems...


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 15, 2019)

You know you can Google things, right? circvsmaximvs.boards.net


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 15, 2019)

I tried google and it just sent me back to the old site.  Thanks for giving me the new one!


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 15, 2019)

Lanefan said:


> I tried google and it just sent me back to the old site. Thanks for giving me the new one!



It was the second result... Just below the one you tried...


----------

